# Suche eine OnlineQuelle für SAX



## DreamArtist (5. Feb 2004)

Hallo, ich suche eine OnlineQuelle die eine Einführung, Beispiele mit SourceCode zu dem Thema XML-Schnittstelle SAX liefert.
Und noch dazu in Deutscher Sprache!
Habe bis jetzt nur mit DOM Programmiert und habe bis auf das was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, keinen Überblick über SAX.
Kann mir jemand helfen und einen Tipp geben wo ich mich darüber informieren kann?
Wäre wirklich sehr sehr Dankbar!


----------



## Mick (5. Feb 2004)

Hey,

hab ich jetzt nur überflogen, sieht aber ganz gut aus:

http://www.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~obecker/Lehre/SS2002/XML/10a-java.html

Ich habe mir einen Überblick auf den sun Seiten verschafft, aber die sind alle auf Englisch.
Bei speziellen Fragen, auch zum Verständnis, gibt´s ja jetzt hier auch ein XML Forum. 

Grüße,
Mick


----------



## DreamArtist (5. Feb 2004)

SUPER!
Vielen Dank!
Werde es mal durchrackern!
Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------

